# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  48 squre metre extension to upper of highset brick and tile 1970s house

## Latte

Anyone like to have a bit of a look at the pics attached and help me with a guesstimate on this extension - (maybe allow $20k for a mid range kitchen - oven and dishwasher are already provided)? What would you look for in a builder - Brisbane Northside? 
Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## structBIMGuy

Hi Latte
What 3D BIM software did you use to model up the plans?
The better programs are able to export data, materials, ie. m,m2,m3 via python to Google sheets for pricing off the internet,
 link the bunnings online pricing
For labor/trade constants and rates shout out 
Cheers
Chris

----------

